
LinkedIn processed 18M email addresses of non-users for targeted advertising - edoloughlin
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/ireland/irish-news/linkedin-processed-18-million-email-addresses-of-non-users-for-targeted-advertising-1.3708284?mode=amp
======
greenyoda
> LinkedIn ... processed the email addresses of about 18 million non-LinkedIn
> members and targeted these individuals on the Facebook platform.

> _“The audit identified that LinkedIn Corp was undertaking the pre-
> computation of a suggested professional network for non-LinkedIn members,”
> the report said._

Sounds a lot like Facebook's "shadow profiles".

Since the U.S. doesn't have a privacy law like GDPR, this is probably
perfectly legal here, and I'm guessing that ad targeting of U.S.-based non-
members will continue.

------
benologist
So weird that the same company that invented phishing for email passwords
turned out to be unethically and hopefully illegally using data.

